# bildschirm bleibt beim hochfahren schwarz



## Maffy (19. August 2002)

hallo,

1.)beim hochfahren des computers bleibt gelegentlich der bildschirm schwarz. nach dem ich dann mehrmals die reset taste gedrückt habe erscheint das AwardBios wo ich dann den dram von 100 MHz auf 133 MHz setze. nach einem erneuten neustart des computers kommt dann auch der monitor "belinea 17 ca. 31/2 jhr. alt".

woran kann dieses problem liegen? ev. am netzteil?

2.)desweitere dauert es ziemlich lang bis der computer hochgefahren ist. wenn ich den IDE Controler deaktiviere geht das hochfahren viel schneller.

Gruß Maffy


----------



## goela (19. August 2002)

Zu 2:
Hast Du SCSI-Festplatten? Wenn Du den IDE-Controller deaktiviert hast, so sucht er auch dort nicht mehr -> das Hochfahren geht schneller!

Wie hast Du Deine Bootreihenfolge im BIOS eingestellt?


----------



## Maffy (19. August 2002)

z.z. habe ich noch SCSI-Festplatten und auch noch CD-Brenner und Laufwerk eingebaut.

Die SCSI- Hardware habe ich damals eigentlich nur wegen Videobearbeitung gekauft da SCSI damals noch  schneller als die heutigen IDE-Geräte waren.

-Wie hast Du Deine Bootreihenfolge im BIOS eingestellt?-
habe keine ahnung wie oder wo ich dass feststellen kann, kenne mich mit biossetup oder einstellen nicht so gut aus. 
bisher habe ich den einbau von meinem händler machen lassen.

gruß maffy


----------



## goela (19. August 2002)

Bootreihenfolge:
Kommt darauf an was für ein BIOS Du hast! Vor allem aber auch, wie alt Dein Rechner ist!

Die Einstellungen für die Bootreihenfolge findest Du im Advanced BIOS Features

Dort müsste ein oder mehrere Einträge sein die lauten:
First Boot Device
Second Boot Device
Third Boot Device

Dort kannst Du dann im First Boot Device (meist ist dort FLOPPY) auf SCSI umstellen. Im Second stellst Du dann das Floppy ein.

Vielleicht hast Du ja noch das Handbuch für Dein Board! Einfach mal nachschauen!


----------



## Maffy (20. August 2002)

das board ist AsusA7V das Bios ist glaube ich Awardbios.

das board habe ich erst vor ca. 1 jahr ausgetauscht. 
die ide festplatten auch. 
die scsi teile und der monitor sind ca. 3-4 jahre alt.

gruß maffy


----------

